# colouring of guppy fry



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

hello, i was just wondering i have about 35 guppy fry, from 2 different births, half of them are now about 1 month and the other half 1 day, i was just wondering when there colour comes out? and when i can release them into my big tank?
thank you


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

amypicot said:


> hello, i was just wondering i have about 35 guppy fry, from 2 different births, half of them are now about 1 month and the other half 1 day, i was just wondering when there colour comes out? and when i can release them into my big tank?
> thank you


Amy:

Cannot answer either without knowing the particulars of your ecosystems.

Based upon my recent experience and upon your having good water, oxygen saturation and appropriate feeding (ie. home made recipes, quality flakes, brine shrimp and blood worms):

Two weeks until you can observe them other than the motion (I am old and eyes are poor);
One month until you can observe their colors.

TR


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

my original fry are about 1 month pregnant and are still grey but expecting there colour to come out any day, there is 20 of them so i am guessing some of them must be male so hopefully colour come out soon, all my fry are doing really well and growing quickly


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

When they reach about 1/2 inch in length you should start to see some color, but sometimes 3/4 inch.


----------



## LovinLiveBearer (Nov 26, 2007)

I have about 15 guppy fry and they started getting just the yellow cream color at about one month, but didn't start getting intense color and actual male features until about two months.


----------

